# Ahora vengo



## Xiscomx

Ayer, por televisión, oí decir estas dos palabras en una película alemana del 2014, minuto 38:«A los abogados no se les besa» _[“Rosamunde Pilcher: Anwälte kusst man nicht”]_ y me sorprendió mucho el *«ahora vengo»* dicho en el mismo instante en que el personaje se aleja de su compañera. Esta expresión y situación es muy común en nuestra lengua mallorquina, tanto que la hemos adaptado a nuestra dicción castellana.

Dos abogados, hombre y mujer, enfrentados en un mismo caso, de noche llegan a una cabaña que parece abandonada, él intenta abrir la puerta sin éxito. Ella, intranquila, (perdonad que os escenifique toda la secuencia, pero creo que es necesario para una mayor comprensión), sentencia:
_—Está cerrada. Vamos a seguir._
Él, mirando a un lado y al otro de la cabaña, de espaldas a ella, le dice mientras se aleja:
_—Espera aquí._
Ella al ver que la deja sola, temerosa y preocupada por la situación, le medio grita:
_—¿Por qué? ¿A dónde vas? ¡Oye! La verdad es que prefiero…_
Él, la interrumpe en tono tranquilizador:
_—*Ahora vengo*._

¿No debería haber dicho: —*Ahora vuelvo* o *ahora *o* enseguida voy*?

En Mallorca, como corrección a este mal uso, solemos contestar al que nos dice _«Ahora vengo»_: _¡No, ahora te vas!_ o _¡Mentiroso, dices que vienes cuando te vas!_

¿Esta errónea desviación verbal, tan usual en mi lengua materna, es aplicada en vuestros respectivos dominios?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Sí, se usa.

Pero lo que me parece erróneo y tonto en tus dominios es que intenten corregir el "vengo" y no el "ahora"...


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola Raúl:

Gracias por tu respuesta y desgracias por tu doble parecer. Me pregunto que ves tú que no vea yo en el uso de _ahora_; y en cuanto al _vengo_ tampoco alcanzo a averiguar si también consideras que su uso, tal como ha sido expuesto, es erróneo a pesar de admitir que en Colombia sí lo usáis.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Desgracias por cambiarme el nombre.

No hay ningún problema con el "vengo".

La frase no es estrictamente correcta, pero ese uso de "ahora" (en un momento/rato) está extendido y lo acepto.


----------



## Xiscomx

No me río, estimado Saúl, por temor a que lleves a buen fin tu sangrienta amenaza. Seguro que mi error se debe a tener tres amigos que se llaman Raúl. Acabo de constatar por ver en otro hilo que hoy llevas el día 'tontoriego', puesto que sigo sin comprender tus dos indecisas decisiones, por un lado me recriminas


Saúl Ortega said:


> Pero *lo que me parece erróneo y tonto en tus dominios es que intenten corregir el "vengo" y no el "ahora"*...


y por el otro


Saúl Ortega said:


> No hay ningún problema con el "vengo".
> La frase no es estrictamente correcta, *pero ese uso de "ahora"* (en un momento/rato) *está extendido y lo acepto*.



Gracias de todas maneras, todos tenemos nuestro día 'tonto'.


----------



## Adrian_E_Bossio

Yo lo interpreto en el hecho de poder suplantarlo con una frase como "enseguida vengo" o "enseguida vuelvo", pero el sentido que se le quiere dar a la frase "ahora vengo" es la de prometer de volver o venir en tan corto tiempo que ese "enseguida" se transforma prácticamente en un "ahora". Casi siendo, creo yo, una locución.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ahora vengo sí que se utiliza por estas tierras de Castilla.



Xiscomx said:


> ¿No debería haber dicho: —*Ahora vuelvo* o *ahora *o* enseguida voy*?



No necesariamente. Lea, en el DRAE, la acepción número 4 del término ahora: http://dle.rae.es/?w=ahora


----------



## Xiscomx

Quizá no haya sido lo suficientemente explícito en mis aportes; el hilo no va por el uso de un determinado adverbio, sino con el del *verbo venir* que no debe ser empleado en lugar del *verbo ir* o del *verbo volver*:

Uso erróneo del *verbo venir* en vez del *verbo ir*:
_—Hola Saúl, mañana a las seis vendré a tu casa para llevar a tu hija al aeropuerto_; en este caso sería más apropiado decir _iré a tu casa._

Uso erróneo del *verbo venir* en vez del *verbo volver*:
_—Hola Adrian, vengo a consultarte un problema que tengo_ —y me siento delante de él.
Al cabo de un rato, me levanto y le digo mientras me dirijo a la puerta de su despacho:
_—Disculpa, necesito usar el servicio. En un minuto vengo_; aquí sería más adecuado _en un minuto vuelvo._

No sé si así os puede quedar más clara la intención del hilo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> No sé si así os puede quedar más clara la intención del hilo.



Sí, ahora está más claro.

Sigo encontrando discutible que el uso de ahora vengo en el ejemplo que nos ha proporcionado en el mensaje con el que abrió el hilo sea erróneo. Literalmente, significa _dentro de poco llego a donde estás_. No sé qué le ve de incorrecto. Cuando dice esas palabras ya no está con ella sino que se ha alejado.


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Sigo encontrando discutible que el uso de ahora vengo en el ejemplo que nos ha proporcionado en el mensaje con el que abrió el hilo sea erróneo. Literalmente, significa _dentro de poco llego a donde estás_. No sé qué le ve de incorrecto. *Cuando dice esas palabras ya no está con ella sino que se ha alejado*.


No, no es exactamente como usted dice señor @Circunflejo, creo que haya leído de una manera un tanto superficial el mensaje de apertura del hilo, porque no una, sino por dos veces se destaca el hecho de que el personaje dice el «Ahora vengo» en el mismo instante que se aleja de su compañera: una al principio y la otra en la secuencia de guión. Repasémoslo:


Xiscomx said:


> ... y me sorprendió mucho el *«ahora vengo»* *dicho en el mismo instante en que el personaje se aleja de su compañera*.
> 
> 
> 
> _—Está cerrada. Vamos a seguir._
> Él, mirando a un lado y al otro de la cabaña, de espaldas a ella, *le dice mientras se aleja*:
> _*—Espera aquí.*_
> Ella al ver que la deja sola, temerosa y preocupada por la situación, le medio grita:
> _—¿Por qué? ¿A dónde vas? ¡Oye! La verdad es que prefiero…_
> Él, la interrumpe en tono tranquilizador:
> _—*Ahora vengo*._
Click to expand...

Esta conversación es muy cercana y le aseguro que desde el *«Espera aquí»*_ hasta el _*«Ahora vengo»* lranscurren escasamente siete segundos, no como usted lo ha interpretado en la frase final de aquí arriba.

Insisto una vez más en que decir _*«ahora vengo»*_ cuando uno se está alejando de su interlocutor es un uso no solo no recomendable sino erróneo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> No, no es exactamente como usted dice señor @Circunflejo, creo que haya leído de una manera un tanto superficial el mensaje de apertura del hilo, porque no una, sino por dos veces se destaca el hecho de que el personaje dice el «Ahora vengo» en el mismo instante que se aleja de su compañera: una al principio y la otra en la secuencia de guión.



No he leído el mensaje superficialmente y me reafirmo en lo que dije. Le explicare por qué. La primera de las veces que usted cita no pertenece a la secuencia de la película sino que es una explicación suya de la misma y, como tal, puede estar errada. La segunda, la que sí que pertenece a la secuencia del guion, es obvio que la interpretamos de forma diferente. Mientras se aleja, lo que dice es* espera aquí*; no ahora vengo. Cuando ella ve que se queda sola, grita al personaje que le interrumpe y le dice *ahora vengo*. Yo interpreto que si ve que se queda sola es que ya no está con ella (es decir, que ya se ha alejado) pero cada cual que lo interprete como le dé la gana.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No he leído en profundidad los últimos aportes pero he de decir que encuentro absolutamente normal y correcto estar junto a alguien, tener intención de ir a algún sitio y volver en un instante, y decirle: _Ahora vengo_, aunque aún no me haya ido, aunque aún me demore en irme y dejar a esa persona; ¿que sería más estricto decir "vuelvo"? Seguro, pero no creo que sea incorrecto ese uso de "vengo".

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Estimados compañeros forenses:

Creo que es del todo innecesario aportar más datos a los ya expuestos. Sus interpretaciones han divagado y tomado otros derroteros a los previstos. Comprendo que hoy siendo domingo uno no está por calentarse la cabeza y opta por aportar soluciones rápidas y sencillas, cosa que agradezco. Desde un principio he intentado ser lo más claro posible, dando más datos que los puramente necesarios e incluso intentando infructuosamente reconducir el tema del hilo, pero...

Resumo:

*Uno:* Viendo una película de la tele...


> ...me sorprendió mucho el *«ahora vengo»* dicho en el mismo instante en que el personaje se aleja de su compañera.


*Dos:* Esta expresión y situación...


> ...es muy común en nuestra lengua mallorquina, tanto que la hemos adaptado a nuestra dicción castellana.


*Tres:* En Mallorca, como corrección a este mal uso...


> ...solemos contestar al que nos dice _«Ahora vengo»_: _¡No, ahora te vas!_ o _¡Mentiroso, dices que vienes cuando te vas!_


Para el que esté predispuesto a entender, lo dicho en la cita de aquí arriba deja nítida la situación argumentativa.

*Cuatro:* Texto de la secuencia de la película:


> ...
> _—Está cerrada. Vamos a seguir. _(Se refiere a la puerta de la cabaña abandonada)
> _—Espera aquí.
> —¿Por qué? ¿A dónde vas? ¡Oye! La verdad es que prefiero…
> —*Ahora vengo*._


Quizá faltó añadir que transcurren cinco segundos más desde el _«*Ahora vengo*», _hasta que el abogado abre la puerta desde el interiior de la cabaña.

Esto son todas las claves dadas, ahora que cada cual piense lo que quiera, ¡faltaría más!, y recapacite si realmente ha contestado correctamente a lo solicitado.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Sus interpretaciones han divagado y tomado otros derroteros a los previstos.



Mira que tener opinión propia y no estar de acuerdo con usted... ¡a quién se le ocurre!


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Me gustaría pedir una precisión sobre la escena. Cuando él dice "ahora vengo", ¿él y ella todavía pueden verse uno al otro? Si a pesar de estar separados por varios metros todavía pueden verse podríamos considerarlos en el mismo "ámbito".

¿Qué habría dicho yo en el lugar del señor? _Ahora vuelvo.
Ahora voy, _hum.. no... me parece que no se entiende qué quiero signicar_.
Ahora vengo, _hum... sí, todavía estamos en el mismo ámbito, voy atrás a curiosear atrás y vengo en menos de un minuto.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Xiscomx said:


> No me río, estimado Saúl, por temor a que lleves a buen fin tu sangrienta amenaza. Seguro que mi error se debe a tener tres amigos que se llaman Raúl. Acabo de constatar por ver en otro hilo que hoy llevas el día 'tontoriego', puesto que sigo sin comprender tus dos indecisas decisiones, por un lado me recriminas
> 
> y por el otro
> 
> 
> Gracias de todas maneras, todos tenemos nuestro día 'tonto'.


Por qué indecisas?

A ver si así lo entiendes:

1. No veo problema en que alguien no corrija el dicho (como dije, lo acepto).
2. No veo problema en que alguien corrija el "ahora" y no el "vengo" (como dije, no veo problema con el "vengo", y sí con el ahora)
3. Sí veo problema en que alguien corrija rl "vengo" y no el "ahora" (como dije, no veo problema con el "vengo" y sí con el "ahora")

(Que, por cierto, no logro entender cuál ed el supuesto problema con el "vengo", pero en fin...)

Si ya lo entiendes, quién crees que lleva el día tontoriego? Y si aún no lo entiendes, pues... Ya lo has dicho: todos trnemos nuestro dia tonto.

En fin, que nisiquiera entiendo cómo es que hay tantas respuestas en este hilo, parece una tontería... Chao...

PD: por cierto, a qué otro hilo te refieres? Sospecho que al del arco iris. Si es así, creo que nuestros cerebros funcionan de manera muy diferente. Ves indecisiones o contradicciones donde yo no las veo. Qué tal si comentas ese hilo rrspondiéndome? Anda.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares "*ahora vengo*" se interpreta bien como "*ahora vuelvo*" o "*ahora regreso*" sin confusión.

Lo único que confunde a un extranjero es el "*ahora mexicano*" que puede durar un instante o varias horas .


----------



## Kaxgufen

Es un uso del verbo venir análogo al del italiano, con el que puede guardar alguna relación histórica. 
(Sí, en ingles también, sí.  Es cuando en las películas llaman a la puerta y de adentro responden: Coming! 
Pero no viene de ahí, no. )


----------



## Aviador

Xiscomx said:


> ... «A los abogados no se les besa»...


Uf, ese leísmo... bueno, si no es leísmo, imagino que ese "les" se refiere a las mejillas o a las manos, ¿verdad? .
Bien, respecto de ese "ahora vengo", lo primero que debo decir es que estoy seguro de que en el castellano de Chile no se usa en absoluto, pero apuesto lo que quieran a que todos lo entenderían aquí sin dudar. La expresión equivalente en el castellano de Chile sería _voy y vuelvo_. Con esto se quiere tranquilizar al interlocutor asegurándole que la propia ausencia será breve y que el regreso es seguro.
Ahora bien, si me pidieran que creara una expresión que expresara esta idea con apego al léxico estándar y universal, diría _regreso de inmediato_, _regreso pronto_, no _tardo en volver_, o algo por el estilo (quizá en otros lugares de Hispanoamérica usarían el característico "ahorita"), pero nunca _ahora vengo_, que literalmente significa que en el momento del enunciado el hablante se encuentra ejecutando el acto de venir.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Xiscomx said:


> *Tres:* En Mallorca, como corrección a este mal uso...


Buenos días, Xiscomx.

Creo que estaba clarísimo desde el principio lo que preguntabas; y era tan simple como las respuestas que se te han dado. Y el problema parte, creo, de que consideres errónea y, además, como típica del habla mallorquina una expresión como "Ahora vengo" (cuando es común, según tengo visto, a lo largo de toda la España peninsular e insular). No le des muchas más vueltas. A pesar de lo paradójico que pueda parecer (como a Aviador en su último aporte, aunque no le resulte igual de paradójico ese "voy y vuelvo" también enunciado antes siquiera de haberse ido...), son cosas absolutamente normales en el idioma.

Saludos


----------



## Seelewig

Para mí es un uso normal y correcto: estoy en un punto con una persona y, dado que me marcho, anuncio que voy a desplazarme de nuevo en breve a este mismo punto en el que estamos, por lo que puedo usar tanto _volver _como _venir _(no _ir_, puesto que estamos juntos). 
Creo que el problema con "ahora vengo" se da en otras situaciones: hablo por teléfono con alguien y le digo "ahora vengo" (en lugar de "ahora voy"), un giro muy frecuente en zonas catalanoparlantes. Pero en este caso estamos alejados, por eso es erróneo (o al menos puede sonar raro en castellano). 
La repetida broma del "ahora te vas, no vienes" no tiene nada que ver con el "vengo", sino con el "ahora" (con sentido de "enseguida"), como ya se ha dicho.


----------



## Aviador

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Buenos días, Xiscomx...


Bueno, aquí, en Santiago de Chile, son las 03:40 de la madrugada . No puedo conciliar el sueño aún por la usual bendita resaca de mi último turno de trabajo (al menos pude volver al norte de Alemania después de un largo tiempo ), pero puedo invertir este tiempo de insomnio en algo productivo, como participar en los foros de Word Reference  .



Miguel On Ojj said:


> ... A pesar de lo paradójico que pueda parecer (como a Aviador en su último aporte, aunque no le resulte igual de paradójico ese "voy y vuelvo" también enunciado antes siquiera de haberse ido...), son cosas absolutamente normales en el idioma...


Exacto. Yo tampoco me preocuparía mucho por la coloquial expresión de la consulta porque es simplemente eso, algo que podemos usar en un ambiente informal como todas nuestras particulares expresiones regionales. Además, como lo digo en mi anterior participación, se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Aviador said:


> Exacto. Yo tampoco me preocuparía mucho por la coloquial expresión de la consulta porque es simplemente eso, algo que podemos usar en un ambiente informal como todas nuestras particulares expresiones regionales. Además, como lo digo en mi anterior participación, se entiende perfectamente.


Así lo había entendido yo también de tu aporte, Aviador. Se me olvidó poner un emoticono de estos, guiñando el ojo o riéndose, para que no pareciera que estaba en desacuerdo o que te recriminaba la "contradicción" de tu expresión... 

Un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## S.V.

Cuando menciona este uso de_ ahora_ (17.9f, última línea), el ejemplo que da la_ Nueva Gramática_ es _"Espera, ahora vengo"_, precisamente.


----------



## swift

Se está discutiendo una fracción de un parlamento que pertenece originalmente a un guion en alemán. ¿Y si la traducción es errónea, para empezar?


----------



## Circunflejo

Janis Joplin said:


> Lo único que confunde a un extranjero es el "*ahora mexicano*" que puede durar un instante o varias horas






Miguel On Ojj said:


> Y el problema parte, creo, de que consideres errónea y, además, como típica del habla mallorquina una expresión como "Ahora vengo" (cuando es común, según tengo visto, a lo largo de toda la España peninsular e insular).



Yo creo que el problema parte de abrir un hilo con la única intención de que la gente confirme y sustente el punto de vista de quien lo abre presuponiendo que es el único correcto y, por tanto, indiscutible.


----------



## Xiscomx

Aviador said:


> Uf, ese leísmo... bueno, si no es leísmo, imagino que ese "les" se refiere a las mejillas o a las manos, ¿verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


¿Qué quieres que le haga? El título en español de la película alemana es el que le han puesto, con o sin leísmo, y la escaleta del doblaje se ha llevado a cabo en los estudios de Madrid o Barcelona, por lo que tampoco importa si la dicción castellana ha sido acertada o no, allí se ha dicho lo que se ha dicho y no hay más que dramatizar.


Quique Alfaro said:


> Me gustaría pedir una precisión sobre la escena. Cuando él dice "ahora vengo", ¿él y ella todavía pueden verse uno al otro? Si a pesar de estar separados por varios metros todavía pueden verse podríamos considerarlos en el mismo "ámbito".


Creo que esta puntualización ya no es necesaria, pero que no quede sin respuesta tu petición: La cabaña tiene ancha fachada, en la película no se ve más; los dos personajes están delante de la puerta principal y el actor intenta abrir la puerta empujándola dos veces. La cámara enfoca a los dos y se centra y mantiene en la figura de la actriz mientras el actor sale de plano por la izquierda y ahí es cuando se oye muy cercano el «ahora vengo» que interrumpe los temores de la chica. Por el ínfimo tiempo transcurrido, el espectador, yo en este caso, se imagina que se dirige a la parte lateral de la cabaña y que encuentra alguna forma fácil de acceder dentro de ella, esto se deduce sin esfuerzo alguno porque enseguida abre la puerta asustando a la actriz que se encuentra de espaldas a ella.


S.V. said:


> Cuando menciona este uso de_ ahora_ (17.9f, última línea), el ejemplo que da la_ Nueva Gramática_ es _"Espera, ahora vengo"_, precisamente.


Gracias a este aporte comprendo la alterada importancia especial que han dado algunos compañeros al uso del adverbio _ahora_ de mi exposición secuencial, cuyos distintos usos reconozco que desconocía.

En mi #8 he intentado, sin conseguirlo, reconducir el hilo prescindiendo del _ahora_:


Xiscomx said:


> Quizá no haya sido lo suficientemente explícito en mis aportes; el hilo no va por el uso de un determinado adverbio, sino con el del *verbo venir* que no debe ser empleado en lugar del *verbo ir* o del *verbo volver*:
> 
> Uso erróneo del *verbo venir* en vez del *verbo ir*:
> _—Hola Saúl, _*mañana a las seis vendré
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tu casa* _para llevar a tu hija al aeropuerto_; *en este caso sería más apropiado decir iré
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tu casa.*
> 
> Uso erróneo del *verbo venir* en vez del *verbo volver*:
> _—Hola Adrian, vengo a consultarte un problema que tengo_ —y me siento delante de él.
> Al cabo de un rato, me levanto y le digo mientras me dirijo a la puerta de su despacho:
> _—_*Disculpa, necesito usar el servicio. En un minutovengo*_
> 
> 
> 
> _; *aquí sería más adecuado **en un minutovuelvo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*


Pero parece que nadie se ha enterado.

En el DPD he encontrado una pequeña reseña sobre el mal uso del verbo venir que cito a continuación por si sirve de algo:


> *venir(se)*.
> *1.* ‘Moverse hacia el lugar en el que está el que habla’ e ‘ir(se) a algún lugar en compañía del que habla’. Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→ apéndice 1, n.º 60). El imperativo singular es _ven_ (tú) y _vení_(vos), y no _viene_.
> 
> *2.* No debe emplearse _venir_ con el significado de _ir,_ error que cometen algunos hablantes y que hay que atribuir al influjo de otras lenguas, como el catalán o el italiano, en las que el que habla emplea el verbo _venir_ cuando desea expresar la acción de ir hacia su interlocutor: _Quédate en tu casa, que yo, en cuanto pueda, vengo a recogerte_.



Otros comentarios no merecen especial citación por considerar que rezuman cierta resabiada malicia.

Salud para todos.


----------



## Penyafort

La razón podría ser tan sencilla como que el traductor del doblaje haya cometido un error común en el área catalanohablante, sin más.

Tampoco sería la primera vez que, sobre todo si el doblaje ha sido hecho en estudios de Barcelona, se cometen ligeros errores de este tipo, como _jugar a tenis_,_ mirar la tele_, etc.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Xiscomx said:


> En el DPD he encontrado una pequeña reseña sobre el mal uso del verbo venir que cito a continuación por si sirve de algo:
> *2.* No debe emplearse _venir_ con el significado de _ir,_ error que cometen algunos hablantes y que hay que atribuir al influjo de otras lenguas, como el catalán o el italiano, en las que el que habla emplea el verbo _venir_ cuando desea expresar la acción de ir hacia su interlocutor: _Quédate en tu casa, que yo, en cuanto pueda, vengo a recogerte_


Hola.

Nunca he usado "venir" así —no debo de tener influjos del catalán o del italiano — pero, además, no viene al caso porque no es el uso que se le está dando en esa expresión; quizá por eso nadie ha entendido hacia dónde querías reconducir el hilo: el meollo estaba (está) en el uso de "ahora" . Se podría tener la misma discusión con algo como _Ahora subo_ (en lugar del "vengo" del ejemplo) cuando, estando en casa comentamos que tenemos que bajar a la calle a comprar algo y, acto seguido y sin levantarnos del sofá, decimos: _Se me olvidó comprar tabaco, voy a bajar a la esquina a comprar. Ahora subo_. (Y la consiguiente broma de la otra persona: _No, ahora __bajas_).

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

swift said:


> Se está discutiendo una fracción de un parlamento que pertenece originalmente a un guion en *alemán*. ¿Y si la traducción es errónea, para empezar?



Eso fue exactamente lo que pensé al leer el título del hilo. En alemán se dice: _Ahora *vengo*_ (Ich *komme *gleich/schon!) donde en castellano de dice ¡Ahora voy!

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Gracias por esa puntualización, @Alemanita. ¡Dichosos los ojos!

Sin menoscabo a tu aporte, parece que ya se estableció aquí que ese _venir_ podría responder a que, en la psicología del emisor, todavía comparte el mismo espacio físico que su compañera.  Es un uso fosilizado y banal en muchas regiones.

Por cierto, si te interesan las variantes de otras zonas del español, en Costa Rica se diría “{ahorita/ya} vengo” o “{ahorita/ya} vuelvo”.


----------



## Alemanita

[QUOTE="swift, post: 17703713, member: 129321"

Por cierto, si te interesan las variantes de otras zonas del español, en Costa Rica se diría “{ahorita/ya} vengo” o “{ahorita/ya} vuelvo”.[/QUOTE]

¡Muchas gracias por esta información, swift!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Para mí, es completamente normal y natural oir o decir "_ahora vengo_" dentro del contexto dado en este hilo. Pienso que se trata de una frase que yo usaría para contrarrestrar las exigencias de algún acompañante mío, hechas mediante dichos y/o ademanes, de que no me aleje de él/ella. Es decir, que ante una "actitud" de "_ven, no te vayas, quédate aquí conmigo_", yo diría con firmeza "_ahora vengo_".
Pero si no existiera ninguna resistencia o solicitud de que no me aleje, diría, entonces, mi regional "ahorita vengo".

Saludos.


----------

